# Fav. series of Ibanez's



## acdc51502112 (Mar 20, 2007)

which ones do you like best?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What about the SZ series ??? More my style. Set neck, 25.1" scale. 12" radius. Maple mahogany body.


----------



## acdc51502112 (Mar 20, 2007)

damn it i cant change the poll...


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

What about the artcore?? I like this one.









I don't own it but a friend does and I love playing it.


----------



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

i used to have a really nice roadstar superstrat in the early 90's right when i was in highschool and just to play guitar

my pal's fave bass for years was another 80's roadstar thingy


i've recently (last year) done some recording with another friend's new orange single cut hollowbodied artcore,a very nice guitar


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Can't beat a good RG for a shredder axe.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

UV isn't on the list so I went with JEM. I'm more of a fan of Vai's 7-string line up. I miss that UV777 every day...should nevah have sold her...


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

This is another one of the "I wish I still had it" guitars. 









I owned one of these and one of the Rocket Rolls.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

Ripper said:


> This is another one of the "I wish I still had it" guitars. I owned one of these and one of the Rocket Rolls.


D. Amn. Those were nice. Yeah, the biggest gear sell of my life was that UV777GR. I thought I'd outgrown the 7-string shred thang. Doh. Mine looked just like this, with the maple board, apparently that's rare on the UVs:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Voted PGM, but my overall favorite is the real old copies they made. The LPs and the V's rock, which coincidently Paul Gilbert has a huge collection of.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

I really like the S series


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I think the Artfields and American Masters are the ones that stick out for me. The high end RGTs look cool too. Out of the 50 or so Ibanez that Ive had, the USRG would have been the best.............


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I like the "lawsuit" era ibanez. the modern ones aren't my thing.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

i actually wanted an S series guitar when i was purchasing my first guitar...
it looked soo nice hanging up on that rack that i really wanted to try it out, but it was too shy to try since i was a complete noob and knew nothing about guitars..

the Ibanez SZ320 i really wanted that... it was withing my price range, but i dint want to spend that much as my first guitar at the time, now i wish i did.


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm going with the SZ serie too. I'm really glad I bought a SZ520 as my first guitar.


----------



## Roidster (Aug 5, 2007)

this one is mine a 01 RG320QSTR,i believe its the last year they produced
this combination,mahog body with a bolt on neck,this version is a neck thru
now,and the bolt on is basswood,she has taking some abuse over the 4 years ive had it,the frets need some serious work done,ive upgraded to pups to 
dimarzio X2N's,the paint is still in fairly good condition,with a couple of minor nicks,still my main player though


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Only Ibanez i ever owned, was the same as this one..


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Artist series. Very cool old guitars.


----------



## Nickelo (Apr 9, 2007)

I am an RG fan. haven't actually played the prestige line to see if there is much difference. S series are fun too - they may even release a 24-fret S!

I also enjoy the earlier PG series - where Paul had various shapes to his line...

Darn it, now I'm GASing...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The Iceman.
No contest.


----------



## Dude5152 (Oct 28, 2007)

Ibanez Iceman rule I have a baby iceman


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

And for people who have asked me to post my gear, (still working on that), that Iceman isn't mine, but it looks almost identical (I have gold speed knobs on mine--for some reason I think they look better than the black ones.)


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

I had 2 Roadstars back in the 90's as well. Wicked guitars:rockon2:

I've bought 3 Ibanez guitars since then (Mushok sig., Ergodyne, RG)and wish I hadn't!

J


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I gotta go for the RGA series. Fixed bridge, dual humbuckers, 25.5" scale, 24 frets and a thin as hell neck. Not to mention it looks bloody god damned awesome!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I really love the SZ serie! Love the looking and features of them. Fixed bridge, two humbuckers and a neck-thru! Looks really sweet. But I have to admit a special mention to the Icemen one of the best design ever!


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

I'd say Artcore...

I've always thought the Ibanez stylings were ugly...but I bet they play great.


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

rgs are the best i think i love the look of the rg350 in black and silver such a killer axe id love to get my hands on one


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

*Fav Ibanez's*

I love the RT series, I have an RT450 and an RT 150 currently, I want to eventually have at least one of each model and finish.

BTW if anyone has one of these that they would like to sell or trade gimme a shout.


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

I like the Artists from the late 70s/early 80s best.


----------



## Skyze (Jul 21, 2008)

So hard to choose.. I love the SZ somuch, and I recently got a S470dxqm that is awesome and im modding. But Ive had probably 10 RGs in my lifetime, so I must go with them.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

wow, would have thought the Jems would be higher up there. It was my pick anyways, although I'm not really an Ibanez guy (some of the older Artists are nice, but play more like a Gibson.).
Out of these, I'd pick a neck-through Prestige. Kinda like mine  : http://www.zzounds.com/item--IBARGT220A


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

violation said:


> Voted PGM, but my overall favorite is the real old copies they made. The LPs and the V's rock, which coincidently Paul Gilbert has a huge collection of.


Me too!! I have a 1976 Les Paul that I love.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I had a Roadstar II back in 87 or so. 

A couple years later I got the Power model, then in the mid-90s I was playing a Radius. 

Great guitars.


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

I would have to say Artcore Series based on the only Ibanez I owned.
It was an AF75 in red. 

It is one of them that got away.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Another vote for the Artcore which to remind you again, you forgot to put on the poll.

The Artcore is named that for a reason. It's the nicest looking of all the Ibanez series. The art in Artcore also stands for "artist" so whoever owns one is a true artist. That's why I bought one!:smile:


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

al3d said:


> Only Ibanez i ever owned, was the same as this one..


Phil Collen!


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Another vote for the Artcore which to remind you again, you forgot to put on the poll.
> 
> The Artcore is named that for a reason. It's the nicest looking of all the Ibanez series. The art in Artcore also stands for "artist" so whoever owns one is a true artist. That's why I bought one!:smile:


+1 

Love the Artcore. I had one, kicked the crap out of an ES-175.

G.


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

Ibanez S, no contest










Gorgeous natural finish.


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

going with the RG series . . I have two hardtailed ones and while their stock pickups certainly left pretty much everything to be desired from a tone standpoint I've never played on anything else that comes close in terms of both comfort and features that increase playability 

would be worth mentioning that not all ibanez pickups are bad. just the ones that come in the RG's now (INF series pickups "work" but don't compare to the emg's in my six) that aren't doing ibanez any favours IMO


----------



## gearalley (Oct 23, 2009)

Here is my baby --- 1995 Ibanez Talman TC620 in Olive Green Metallic. Kent Armstrong Stacked P-90's. The best cross between a Fender and a Gibson I have heard. The missing link!


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Why is there no JS series in the poll? I had an Ibanez JS 1200 that was the best Ibanez I've ever played. :rockon2:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Since I posted on this old thread, I have bought an AF95.

While I really like it, I still would prefer my Iceman--which is now part of the X series--except the current Iceman has a different feel than the older ones--mostly due to the neck-different shape, radius, and through body.

Just for reference-
Iceman








AF95


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Gene Machine said:


> +1
> 
> Love the Artcore. I had one, kicked the crap out of an ES-175.
> 
> G.


It came with legs? Wow!kksjur:smile:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i have always loved those super futuristic and streamlined/sculpted satriani models. if they ever make one available with a non-locking trem bridge, i'd go for it.

-remy martin


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

This is the only Ibanez I ever owned - an Ibanez Musician MC200, from back in the 80s. Neck through - great guitar with a ton of sustain. Not only do I no longer have it, I can't even remember what became of it! 

http://www.ibanezmc.com/mc200.html


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

I'd have to say the SZ series was my favourite player of the 4 Ibanez's I have owned in my time.

RG 270 from the late 90's - awesome neck and very comfortable to play
JS-100 - the cheaper Satriani model. neck was a little chunkier than the RG but still played awsesomely
SZ520 - awesome sustain, and could really take a beating. The feel of it was just great, but it lacked a certain luster, and I didn't feel it was really worth the pickup upgrade.

AF86VLS - the last of "my" Ibanez's still in my collection. Looks great, feels great, sounds pretty good. But it's a wall ornament due to the crazy overtones that are produced while playing I think due to the trapeze style bridge.

So to sum it up SZ all the way, but the older RG's a close second.


Keep Rockin'
OSBM


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> This is the only Ibanez I ever owned - an Ibanez Musician MC200, from back in the 80s. Neck through - great guitar with a ton of sustain. Not only do I no longer have it, I can't even remember what became of it!
> 
> http://www.ibanezmc.com/mc200.html


Those were great guitars. Too bad they haven't reissued it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...i have always loved those super futuristic and streamlined/sculpted satriani models. if they ever make one available with a non-locking trem bridge, i'd go for it.
> 
> -remy martin


The JS 1600 has a mahogany body and fixed bridge and has been available for awhile. 

www.ibanez.com


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Gene Machine said:


> +1
> 
> Love the Artcore. I had one, kicked the crap out of an ES-175.
> 
> G.


You must of had the custom model with the feet.lofu


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

I love the RT series, i'm trying to get at least one of each model.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

AX series, Talman, Jetking, and Artcore.

I had one of these, and it's one of the few guitars I really regret selling.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm always fan of Ibanez and had owned RG, Prestige, S, S prestige, and JS, and RG prestige is suit my best, easy to play, just change the stock Pup and you ready to rock


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

AG95 model is nice. Large frets too. Appears these, _fogey _guitars, aren't a choice.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> AG95 model is nice. Large frets too. Appears these, _fogey _guitars, aren't a choice.


They look great--better in person, but I found that with their bodies one inch less wide than the AF series I preferred the AF series. And I bought one of those--I almost did buy one of the AG95's but then I tried an AF95--that inch makes a difference.
(And the flame looks good too.)


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

It appears that the SA series is under rated. I love my SA 220


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Artist series from the late 70s and early 80s.


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

I have a 1974 mahogany Artist which is awesome.


----------



## Decibel Guitars (Oct 14, 2010)

Radius:









AFR:









Artfield AFD40/45:


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I have a J Custom, which is awesome. It's actually one of the best guitars I've ever owned, of any kind. The only thing I don't like is that the neck is too thin. It's so thin that I have to be careful playing it that I don't bend it. But the body is a big, chunky thing, with a solid maple cap over solid mahogany. Even though it has a locking trem it reminds me more of a Les Paul than of the other Ibanezs I've owned.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

Found it. I wanted to buy this one but they sold it before i got the chance.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The Grin said:


> Found it. I wanted to buy this one but they sold it before i got the chance.


I like the shape of that one


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I like the JEM models myself.


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

I love the Artfield that Decibel Guitars posted: http://www.mindwaltz.de/images/ibanez_afd40bg_1.jpg
It's the first time I've seen/heard of them and I like lofu
Being a fan of Andy Timmons, I'd take one of his AT's in a heartbeat.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I'd love to get my hands on one of Paul Gilbert's new Fireman guitars!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There are a lot of choices and the company has created them without diluting the brand too much. I feel that Fender and Gibson have watered down their offerings by having too many variations of the same basic models, though who am I to judge if they still sell? Anyway, my current favourite Ibanez line is Artcore. Inexpensive and decently made. I have an AGS singlecut semi-hollow I really like . My other Ibanez is an ART solidbody LP-ish guitar with a spalted maple top.

http://www.ibanezelectricguitar.com/ibanez-ags-electric-guitar.htm

http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/eg...2&color=CL01&year=2011&cat_id=1&series_id=481

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I picked up a couple of Ibanez in the forum here, an RG and an S series.
Both great guitars. A bit similar, yet distinctive enough from each other in voicing and features.
I've had Floyd equipped guitars before and these stay in tune just as well, yet have more range on the fine tuners.

I was pleasantly suprised with both of these guitars. I voted for the S, just because it's a bit more comfy to play.

I do like the looks of the Artcore also. 
Good guitars for the money.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

You've got JEM and PGM as poll options, but no JS? Whaaaaaa?! The higher end JS series guitars such as the JS 1200, 1000, etc, were definitely my favourites back in my shred days. I'm more of a Strat and Les Paul guy now.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Rumble_b said:


> What about the artcore?? I like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't believe he didn't include the Artcore. It's one of their best and best selling guitars.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't see it listed among your choices but my favorites are the old Japanese made Artist models. Here's my AM 205.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm a fan of the Talman series from the 90's.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Gene Machine said:


> Phil Collen!


Dug out my Def Leppard DVD last night and Phil was rocking the heck out of that Destroyer ? in the early years.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

My hot rodded RG 2550 Prestige is fabulous. The previous owner replaced the stock pick ups with DiMarzio Evolutions in the neck and bridge. The middle pick up is a Seymour Duncan humbucker that is the size of a single coil. To my ears it sounds like the JB for strat. A buddy of mine who's really into wiring rewired it as "crazy 7". I'm not sure what that means but it sounds lovely. I'd also like to place a vote for the very early ones. I still miss my '69 hollow body with the single coil pick ups.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow, looking through this thread reminded me how many great and different guitars Ibanez has put out. I'd like to get another RG (I sold my RG a long time ago), or maybe a JEM. I just wish they had a 22 or 21 fret version.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

georgemg said:


> Wow, looking through this thread reminded me how many great and different guitars Ibanez has put out. I'd like to get another RG (I sold my RG a long time ago), or maybe a JEM. I just wish they had a 22 or 21 fret version.


I've gotten renewed GAS for a JEM after seeing the new JEM70V. Wow.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

I once tried a secondhand S470 SOL ( i think thats it )

It was fabulous, had a hard time walking away from her. I think those had a Wizard I or II neck... Not sure. If I spot one again at the right time, I'm picking it up.

Only had played an RG by comparison, and the SOL felt way better to me.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Rt series all the way!!


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

I really like the Artist series. I've got an old one without a serial number. I wouldnt mind having a nice 80's model.


----------

